# [Tutorial] How to make micro USB flash drive for phones and tablets



## mr soft

I remember reading about this mod a while ago on XDA or HTCmania ( I think) , but the post only showed the finished product without the guide, you finally got round to it, nice one. I remember their was a few people asking you for one in that post ,
"If you make it, they will come".


----------



## Naturecannon

Great guide and brilliant Idea. I have the HTCone and will be using your guide for sure.

Thanks for sharing, I know informative posts like yours take much time and effort, Much appreciated


----------



## GREG MISO

Glad you finally go around to making the guide! Rep+


----------



## EliteGamer83

I'd love to see your projects if you make your own! Pictures would be excellent.


----------



## Shushew

Amazing! This tutorial comes much appreciated. Thanks OP!

I'm surprised this hasn't blown up with attention! This is probably the most discreet solution to the memory shortage many complain about on sans microSD devices..


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shushew*
> 
> Amazing! This tutorial comes much appreciated. Thanks OP!
> 
> I'm surprised this hasn't blown up with attention! This is probably the most discreet solution to the memory shortage many complain about on sans microSD devices..


I'm actually quite surprised as well... especially with the popularity of the Nexus 7 which fails to include expandable memory.

But with over 1k thread views (very few replies) I want to believe there are many lurkers using the guide. This is why I made it, to share my knowledge with the rest of the DIY community.


----------



## cigero

hi to all,
i need your help, because i tried this very usefull guide, but since i have a bit of hurry i bought the flash drive and i used a cable instead of the micro usb connector. But, when i tried to connect my new gadget to my xperia u (and also to a old nokia e7) nothing happened. I checked every contact. What did I do wrong?








Please help me, i love this project


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cigero*
> 
> hi to all,
> i need your help, because i tried this very usefull guide, but since i have a bit of hurry i bought the flash drive and i used a cable instead of the micro usb connector. But, when i tried to connect my new gadget to my xperia u (and also to a old nokia e7) nothing happened. I checked every contact. What did I do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me, i love this project


Hello cigero, I apologize for the lengthy delay. I hope you have figured it out.

However, if you're still stuck, I think I know where your issue is. Because you're using a prefabbed MicroUSB cable, it is possible that Pins 4 and 5 are not bridged (meaning that pin 4 isn't connected to anything). In order to be recognized by the USB OTG (OnTheGo) protocol used in most all mobile devices these two pins need to bridged and both lead to ground. If you have a multimeter you may be able to check the continuity to confirm this (might be hard to check given the teeny tiny Micro USB pins without completely shredding apart the resin-enveloped connector.)

I feel that this is most likely the issue because many (most?) off-the-shelf MicroUSB cables do not use pin 4 for anything unless they explicitly advertise USB-OTG functionality.


----------



## Rgr375th

Thank you for the tutorial


----------



## vangotvest

It is important that the pads align to the left side of the micro USB plug if you are planning to complete your project with a housing. The finished step should look like the following.


----------

